# [UBER] Warning



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

"[UBER] Warning: Gear Jammer, it looks like you're accepting less than 80% of trip requests. Please log off when you are not in a position to accept. Rejecting requests causes negative user experiences, makes the system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation. Thanks for understanding!"

The 2nd time I have received this and last time I complained they said don't worry about; have not been driving much so perhaps the ratio is the trigger. However, Uber's own literature states:

"Acceptance rate: This is the percentage of incoming requests that you accept. Even though
you do not receive a rating from riders on requests you don't accept, Uber still monitors your
acceptance rate. Every time you don't accept a request, it means a rider has to wait an extra
15 seconds to get a ride, and this is a bad user experience. If you're not ready to do Uber
trips, we recommend you simply go offline so that you don't receive any requests. An
acceptance rate of at least 80% is a good target to shoot for, but the closer to 100% the
better."

Why make idle threats to a 4.92 rated driver? The literature makes no mention of a mandatory acceptance rate just a guidance that 80% is a "good target."

There is no way one should accept a base trip while sitting well within a 2.5X surge area.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

This looks like what the Lawyer in the class action suit wants her hands on.

The ability to deactivate determines an employee/employer relationship.

Verrrry interesting


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

I received the same warning because I didn't accept orders that come from within LAX. Jobs that I can't do since my car is not airport legal. I wait for the savvy travelers that know they have to shuttle out of the airport, then request a car. I was advised by my lease partner to accept then cancel these jobs. Now I'm getting a to many cancels warnings (more than 10%) from UBER for these LAX accept/cancel jobs. Even though I get the passenger to cancel after they refuse to use a shuttle.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if some of these pings are coming from uber employees. The driver gets pinged and has to travel over 20 minutes to it's pickup, once there has to wait the maximum amount of time, and then pax gets in and decides she/he wants to be dropped two blocks away.

Now this is of course hypothetical. But it wouldn't surprise if the upper management hired some of the lower minions to ping drivers at selected times and locations to sabotage any bonus/guarantees that were in the works.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

GearJammer said:


> "[UBER] Warning: Gear Jammer, it looks like you're accepting less than 80% of trip requests. Please log off when you are not in a position to accept. Rejecting requests causes negative user experiences, makes the system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation. Thanks for understanding!"
> 
> The 2nd time I have received this and last time I complained they said don't worry about; have not been driving much so perhaps the ratio is the trigger. However, Uber's own literature states:
> 
> ...


If you read the contract, it flat out says that you are under absolutely no obligation to take any requests and may pick and choose among them. The contract also states that we as drivers are uber's customers because they are in the lead generation business, not the transportation business.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Wait.

Are you saying Uber have been lying about being a Transportation Provider?

The fact they are a fully Licensed Private Hire Operator in London would seem to drive a large hole through that statement.

Only BlackLane is telling the truth about the not being a Transport Provider statement.

As they only give work to Licensed Operators.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Wait.
> 
> Are you saying Uber have been lying about being a Transportation Provider?
> 
> ...


In the us, that's how the contract is written and that is how they present themselves to court after court and municipality after municipality.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I assume Sarcasm is not widely understood in the US?


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

I went on the other day and ignored about 10 pings. With no intention of accepting them. Fvck uber and their low rates. I was the only driver on too.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol. No. Sarcasm and text messaging don't mix well. I see what you did there.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

On the other hand, I read a book once that was written by an ex-cab driver. He said the key to income was utilization. His quote was "the magic is in the meter drop." He took every single fare, no matter the distance. Never turned one away and was very successful. Am I naive in thinking his strategy will work for me too? I haven't started driving yet.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> On the other hand, I read a book once that was written by an ex-cab driver. He said the key to income was utilization. His quote was "the magic is in the meter drop." He took every single fare, no matter the distance. Never turned one away and was very successful. Am I naive in thinking his strategy will work for me too? I haven't started driving yet.


You're naive if you think driving for uber will make you money.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> On the other hand, I read a book once that was written by an ex-cab driver. He said the key to income was utilization. His quote was "the magic is in the meter drop." He took every single fare, no matter the distance. Never turned one away and was very successful. Am I naive in thinking his strategy will work for me too? I haven't started driving yet.


Yes, because there's a huge difference in a cab request and an uber or lyft request: distance to pickup. Most cab fares are street hails, on Lyft or Uber, they'll send you 20 minutes away to pick someone up, costing you time and money to get to them for what may end up being a $4 fare of which you get $2.40. Utilization is a factor, but controlling expenses is much bigger, especially since our fares are so much lower than a cab's.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Yes, because there's a huge difference in a cab request and an uber or lyft request: distance to pickup. Most cab fares are street hails, on Lyft or Uber, they'll send you 20 minutes away to pick someone up, costing you time and money to get to them for what may end up being a $4 fare of which you get $2.40. Utilization is a factor, but controlling expenses is much bigger, especially since our fares are so much lower than a cab's.


Thank you. I understand. My idea of Uber has changed quite a bit over time and with this research. I'm going to go ahead, because it's part time for me. But when I started out, I was thinking SUV, licensing, etc... Now I'm just thinking "keep costs down." Sounds like that's the only effective strategy. I'm buying a hybrid sedan, used, low mileage and plan to manage it miserly.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

I suppose accepting those small fares and driving to get them doesn't do Uber any big favors either, since the wait will likely make the passenger rate you lower?


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

tj06civiclx said:


> You're naive if you think driving for uber will make you money.


My favourite character from literature is Don Quixote.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You are on the right road thinking about costs. Even with zero cost once rates get to $1.00/mile and too many drivers are on line another job may pay better.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

The equation of the Acceptance Rate should be normalized to the pick-up distance, for example (100% - 5 x DeniedRate/PickUpDistance) for the sake of demonstrating the idea within a practical reason. Let's say on average you deny 10% of requests with average of 10 miles, then the Acceptance Rate is (100% - 5 x 10%/10miles) = 95%, instead of 90%. An average of 50% denied requests of 10 miles pick-ups is equal to 25% denied requests of 5 miles, both get 75% Acceptance Rate, so it's fair to get a warning. The point is longer pick-up distance shouldn't put too much burden to the drivers.

Another idea is Uber should consider anything longer than 10 miles (or 15 minutes, pick a number) pick-up cannot be canceled after 2 minutes and/or the pick-up distance is included in the fare. But the app has to tell the rider what fare to expect so drivers don't get low rating from mad rider. It also solves the problem of picking up a rider 15 miles away only to do 1 mile trip, wasting time and gas (+ cost to the car in general) and the Acceptance Rate will be high naturally.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> Thank you. I understand. My idea of Uber has changed quite a bit over time and with this research. I'm going to go ahead, because it's part time for me. But when I started out, I was thinking SUV, licensing, etc... Now I'm just thinking "keep costs down." Sounds like that's the only effective strategy. I'm buying a hybrid sedan, used, low mileage and plan to manage it miserly.


Buy yourself an 8 year old honda for $7k or less that gets 30 mpg. You won't take much of a hit on mileage, get into the game cheap, and the difference between gas cost on a hybrid and a 30mpg non hybrid is negligible whereas the price difference isn't.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> I suppose accepting those small fares and driving to get them doesn't do Uber any big favors either, since the wait will likely make the passenger rate you lower?


Uber doesn't care about your ratings, they care about the number of rides because they get a flat $1 per ride plus an additional 20%. If they cared about your ratings, they wouldn't send you pings from 20 minutes away at 4x surge, that is a pissed off customer just waiting to give you 1 star. The thing about uber is that they don't pay any expenses, that's all on you, they just want rides to happen so they get revenue.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Uber doesn't care about your ratings, they care about the number of rides because they get a flat $1 per ride plus an additional 20%. If they cared about your reasons, they wouldn't send you pings from 20 minutes away at 4x surge, that is a pissed off customer just waiting to give you 1 star. The thing about uber is that they don't pay any expenses, that's all on you, they just want rides to happen so they get revenue.


I get that. I'm already a contractor on my main job. This will not be new to me. I handle my own expenses and things now. The main gig will pretty much cover gas and maintenance on the vehicle. Tolls and cleanings I expect to pay for with Uber earnings and have some left over. If it doesn't work out, I'll get out of it. The vehicle is needed anyway, and I can afford it with or without Uber. Part time gig. I used to spend saturdays working retail and wanted a change from that. This is a change. 50 hours with other gig, 20-30 with Uber. 80 hour workweek. Will see how that goes.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Also, I know that NO company cares about its employees. Not really. If profitable in the extreme, companies can put on the pretense of caring, but when profits are stripped away, so is the pretense. I've had health care, exercise club, day care, auto expense and manicures as benefits back in the day. Every single one of those companies is gone now. What went first? The salaries, the benefits, the nice hotels on trips, the business class airfare. It's a vastly different world these days. If Uber is good for me, fine. 

What I see the folks on this forum asking for/complaining about seems perfectly reasonable - from where I sit. Tipping, the rating system, etc... all need revisiting and change. Perhaps it will be. That would be great. Eyes open. Always.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> On the other hand, I read a book once that was written by an ex-cab driver. He said the key to income was utilization. His quote was "the magic is in the meter drop." He took every single fare, no matter the distance. Never turned one away and was very successful. Am I naive in thinking his strategy will work for me too? I haven't started driving yet.


That is a strategy used successfully for many years by many London Cabbies.

However when the rates drop below a certain level even constantly having somebody in the back makes it difficult to make decent money.

When it was only Lux in London it was possible to make £80/100 phr during peak periods without leaving the the Centre of town.

In quiet periods a £14min fare can be all you make for an hour so then longer fares are a better bet.

I would advise any UberX in a market where they are "Rideshare" to consider getting fully compliant with local rules and regs.

It is easy to drop rates on those with no value other than a car and licence.

Yes they did drop rates on UberX in London but they are still better than many Private Hire rates.

If they dropped them again drivers would go back where they used to work.

With Rideshare like in the US they have little choice.

That is why the rates are so low


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Buy yourself an 8 year old honda for $7k or less that gets 30 mpg. You won't take much of a hit on mileage, get into the game cheap, and the difference between gas cost on a hybrid and a 30mpg non hybrid is negligible whereas the price difference isn't.


If a vehicle does twice the mpg then fuel cost will be half.

Having a car that does poor mpg is just burning money.

I know fuel is cheaper in the US but it is still a huge expense.

Why double it?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> If a vehicle does twice the mpg then fuel cost will be half.
> 
> Having a car that does poor mpg is just burning money.
> 
> ...


Show me a hybrid that gets 60 mpg doing uber style driving that doesn't eat up the gas savings with the difference in up front cost. Or gas is way cheaper than yours, so the difference takes a very long time to recoup. Plus, with a gig like uber, why front load your expenses?


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Show me a hybrid that gets 60 mpg doing uber style driving that doesn't eat up the gas savings with the difference in up front cost. Or gas is way cheaper than yours, so the difference takes a very long time to recoup. Plus, with a gig like uber, why front load your expenses?


This is a good point. I once analyzed the Prius cost and figured that against a gas Corrolla or whatever the same drive train Toyota was, that gas would need to be near $6 to break even. Having said that, I've chosen a used hybrid sedan which gets (supposedly) 44 mpg. A secondary reason for this is that airports in Dallas are talking about setting out a "green" wait zone allowing drivers to do pickups at arrival points without a license/fees for rideshare drivers. This would be an improvement on the current policy, which allows only livery/cab or dropoff only at airports. You carry in a fare, and leave with one. Longer fares too. I'm sure I'm not the only one to pick up on this. If this reason never pans out, I will still have high fuel economy and that will help with my day job too. So all good.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Show me a hybrid that gets 60 mpg doing uber style driving that doesn't eat up the gas savings with the difference in up front cost. Or gas is way cheaper than yours, so the difference takes a very long time to recoup. Plus, with a gig like uber, why front load your expenses?


I used a Gen 2 Prius doing PH work.

It gave an easy 55mpg all round London, exact same as UberX work.

The newer Gen3 Prius gives over 60mpg in the same usage.

Some of my mates that have them report nearer to 65mpg.

If you drive them like a car they are not as economical as if you drive them how they want to be driven.

Admittedly there are differences between US and UK mpg figures.

But to be honest I can't see any petrol auto vehicle giving 30mpg round town.

And I have owned several.

A Chevy Cruze Auto is rated at well under 30mpg Urban in the UK.

Uber is only Private Hire, nothing more.

It is not new, only the use of an App is new(ish).

The Addison Lee App was out years before and is a better App, easier to find the punter and 99/100 a destination is given.

You refer to "front loading" but I call it investing.

It has been proved time and time again in London that a newer vehicle is a better investment.

Which is why we have specialised leasing schemes for Private Hire drivers.

The Volvo one includes 150k miles over the 3 yr term, others have 20k or 30k depending on the type of work done.

I used my 04 Legacy Auto for Private Hire work Part Time back in 06.

Net result was increased depreciation and low profit due to fuel consumption.

And that was the 2.0 single cam engine designed for economy.

Never gave me more than 30mpg overall.

There used to be the rule of thumb in PH.

For every £10 of fuel you need to make £100.

Depreciation is a given.

But downtime costs more than depreciation.

Buy an older car and you get older car problems.

But to save a few thousand of outlay at the beginning to reduce your profit margin permanently makes no sense to me.

Another common way to consider vehicle costs is by taking the initial cost and dividing it by the expected life.

If a $6000 car last 2 years then it costs the same as a $9000 car that lasts 3 yrs.

In Private Hire you never count on your car being worth anything at the end of its life.

Though the UK market appears more mileage sensitive than the U.S. from the research I have done.

You might retain some value in the US that we don't in the UK.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I used a Gen 2 Prius doing PH work.
> 
> It gave an easy 55mpg all round London, exact same as UberX work.
> 
> ...


According to BBC, you guys in the UK pay $7.51/gal for gas. JeffD1964 lives in Texas, where gas is consistently among the cheapest in the US, currently at about $2.30/gal and expected to drop below $2/gal within the next couple of months. Therefore, as I stated, it takes much longer to pay off the difference in upfront costs between a hybrid and an economical non-hybrid. Front loading with Uber is dumb because rates keep falling, you can be deactivated summarily, and most people won't do it long term. For these reasons, I would buy an inexpensive used non-hybrid that depreciation is minimal on and that you can get most of the money back out of should you decide Uber isn't for you.

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-21238363


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

UberLuxbodin US we post: 97092 said:


> That is a strategy used successfully for many years by many London Cabbies.
> 
> However when the rates drop below a certain level even constantly having somebody in the back makes it difficult to make decent money.
> 
> ...


Tell me again why in US we have no choice but keep driving for uber under any rates?
1. Thanks to obama care we don't need a "day job" to keep healtcare benefits.
2. Used cars and gas are dirt cheap here.
3. Since signing with uber I started a skilled trade business that I couldn't do due to lack of flexibility on my old jobs including taxi with their ****ing weekly leases and about to resurrect a second business I abandoned a few years ago also due to lack of time.
4. Some of us can go back to school now taking advantage of uber tax write offs and school grants for low income students that regular jobs couldn't give without write offs.
We aren't slaves here in US, it just works fine for the most of us.
When we handle this noneedtotipbullshit uber imported from your continent, we will, we'll be just fine here.
There will be a replacement to uber if they screw with us too much, when we will thank travis for breaking a glass door and switch to the next big thing.
I don't see it in your light.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

You need to reread my posts grUBBER

And get off your high horse.

But to repeat.

Uber is Private Hire.

Private Hire has been around in London and the rest of the UK in various forms for the thick end of 50yrs.

If a UK Private Hire driver, actually lets focus on London.

If a London PH drivers works for Uber (specifically in an UberX vehicle) and feels he is getting the shaft he will go back to work where he used to work.

Or he will go and work for one of the other thousand or so Private Hire Operators like Uber.

This driver does not have a choice of Uber, Lyft or Sidecar.

Can you see my point?

Many people are joining up for Uber in the US and indeed Australia to work for UberX and other Uber Rideshare Catagories.

They are operating in a grey area with few choices.

Now if you actually read and understood the point of my post maybe you could have stopped going off on a post colonial rant.

And the no tip stuff came from the US Uber to the UK Uber.

Or is that too complicated for you to understand.

The clue being Uber started in San Franciso.

I know Geography is not some people strength but I am fairly sure that is in the US.

So how could the UK import non tipping into a US Company when the Company was started by Americans?

You do love a personal attack don't you?

When you are next in class look up the word Xenophobe.

As going by your latest post you are one.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> That is a strategy used successfully for many years by many London Cabbies.
> 
> However when the rates drop below a certain level even constantly having somebody in the back makes it difficult to make decent money.
> 
> ...


 42.7 % of the statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> Another idea is Uber should consider anything longer than 10 miles (or 15 minutes, pick a number) pick-up cannot be canceled after 2 minutes and/or the pick-up distance is included in the fare. But the app has to tell the rider what fare to expect so drivers don't get low rating from mad rider. It also solves the problem of picking up a rider 15 miles away only to do 1 mile trip, wasting time and gas (+ cost to the car in general) and the Acceptance Rate will be high naturally.


That's my dream. Not only long pings, but every single one should trigger the meter 5 minutes after request. That would make acceptance/cancellation issues non-existent soon enough. I can see drivers abusing system by sitting idle for those 5 min, but this behavior is easy to track and fight via complaints.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ignore Ping at your own peril. I could care less if they deactivate you. I hope they start to deactivate more drivers for this because it's the shmucks like me who gets the second PING and I'm 15 min away because the 6 min driver is waiting for a surge.

You wonder why the customer service for this service is dropping fast. This is why people are migrating from taxi services because of the lack of service in the industry.

But hey...this isn't my living as I stated, you all have your own issues and frankly they aren't mine to care about.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

I've ignored so many pings now without taking a run, when will I get my warning???


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> The equation of the Acceptance Rate should be normalized to the pick-up distance, for example (100% - 5 x DeniedRate/PickUpDistance) for the sake of demonstrating the idea within a practical reason. Let's say on average you deny 10% of requests with average of 10 miles, then the Acceptance Rate is (100% - 5 x 10%/10miles) = 95%, instead of 90%. An average of 50% denied requests of 10 miles pick-ups is equal to 25% denied requests of 5 miles, both get 75% Acceptance Rate, so it's fair to get a warning. The point is longer pick-up distance shouldn't put too much burden to the drivers.
> 
> Another idea is Uber should consider anything longer than 10 miles (or 15 minutes, pick a number) pick-up cannot be canceled after 2 minutes and/or the pick-up distance is included in the fare. But the app has to tell the rider what fare to expect so drivers don't get low rating from mad rider. It also solves the problem of picking up a rider 15 miles away only to do 1 mile trip, wasting time and gas (+ cost to the car in general) and the Acceptance Rate will be high naturally.


Flat rate / institute destination to reserve pick up if desired and let drivers decide. **** the Micro management that never benefits driver


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ignore Ping at your own peril. I could care less if they deactivate you. I hope they start to deactivate more drivers for this because it's the shmucks like me who gets the second PING and I'm 15 min away because the 6 min driver is waiting for a surge.
> 
> You wonder why the customer service for this service is dropping fast. This is why people are migrating from taxi services because of the lack of service in the industry.
> 
> But hey...this isn't my living as I stated, you all have your own issues and frankly they aren't mine to care about.


If you're taking pings 15 mins. away at 1x rates, you're the schmuck! Uber shouldn't allow pings that far out, it is incredibly inefficient. Of course they don't care about this inefficiency because to them, it's free money, they don't burn gas or depreciate a vehicle getting there, you do. BTW, deactivation due to ping refusal is specifically against their contract, read page 2.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> If you're taking pings 15 mins. away at 1x rates, you're the schmuck! Uber shouldn't allow pings that far out, it is incredibly inefficient. Of course they don't care about this inefficiency because to them, it's free money, they don't burn gas or depreciate a vehicle getting there, you do. BTW, deactivation due to ping refusal is specifically against their contract, read page 2.


Not sure how it works in your neck of the woods but around here Pings are no further than 10 min away at the longest. Most are somewhere in the 5 min mark. I get why you ignore them, but you are the closest driver. Or you are the second closest because someone else ignored it who was closer. Or even better still they are cherry picking the Surge calls letting others get the longer pings away and being made to clean up the board.

Run it the way you see fit, but in the end Uber will pick up on the trends and cherry picking is not one they will tolerate. Not fair to other drivers and to the customer.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> On the other hand, I read a book once that was written by an ex-cab driver. He said the key to income was utilization. His quote was "the magic is in the meter drop." He took every single fare, no matter the distance. Never turned one away and was very successful. Am I naive in thinking his strategy will work for me too? I haven't started driving yet.


Yes, naive indeed.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not sure how it works in your neck of the woods but around here Pings are no further than 10 min away at the longest. Most are somewhere in the 5 min mark. I get why you ignore them, but you are the closest driver. Or you are the second closest because someone else ignored it who was closer. Or even better still they are cherry picking the Surge calls letting others get the longer pings away and being made to clean up the board.
> 
> Run it the way you see fit, but in the end Uber will pick up on the trends and cherry picking is not one they will tolerate. Not fair to other drivers and to the customer.


Well, you contradicted yourself because you were the one saying 15 mins. However, I actually have a screenshot from one 41 mins. away. I wrote in and complained about that and a few more.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ignore Ping at your own peril. I could care less if they deactivate you. I hope they start to deactivate more drivers for this because it's the shmucks like me who gets the second PING and I'm 15 min away because the 6 min driver is waiting for a surge.
> 
> You wonder why the customer service for this service is dropping fast. This is why people are migrating from taxi services because of the lack of service in the industry.
> 
> But hey...this isn't my living as I stated, you all have your own issues and frankly they aren't mine to care about.


Its plenty fair to the other drivers, contractually, we can all pick and choose the requests that we want. One man's trash is another man's treasure. At Uber rates, you need to be discerning so that you don't lose money. I could give a crap about a pax who has to wait a little longer because they will just take it out on the driver who picks up their ping in the form of a low rating, or a cancellation en route.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

41 minutes is ridiculous. I agree I wouldn't pick it up either. But cherry picking contractually or not is a one sided way of dealing with it. Putting others to pick up what you say is trash. Again no sympathy from me as a driver or a rider when I see 3 people pass on a ping leaving me with a driver 15 min away when the guy at 4 min gave up on it to go grab a surge.

2nd and 3rd drivers will always get 5 stars for taking the chance.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Well, you contradicted yourself because you were the one saying 15 mins. However, I actually have a screenshot from one 41 mins. away. I wrote in and complained about that and a few more.
> View attachment 2768


Wow, and I thought this one was bad...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

tj06civiclx said:


> Wow, and I thought this one was bad...


Not going to say this is a fake but there is a lot of info missing from the pic. Like the address and the driver rating. Even the format is off.

Now that being said I did hear of some local changes in some regions and I haven't played with the Android version yet so I'm going to reserve full judgment.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not going to say this is a fake but there is a lot of info missing from the pic. Like the address and the driver rating. Even the format is off.
> 
> Now that being said I did hear of some local changes in some regions and I haven't played with the Android version yet so I'm going to reserve full judgment.


It's a screen shot, and I cropped off the address because I didn't think it needed to be on there.

and fvck uber, just ignored another ping.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

tj06civiclx said:


> It's a screen shot, and I cropped off the address because I didn't think it needed to be on there.
> 
> and fvck uber, just ignored another ping.


Ya I would agree with that judgment. Looks like you guys have more issues with long pings than I do. Some Pings I get are 10 min away that turn to about 12. But they are rare. I also have had pings that are 3 min away that also turn to about 15 min because of traffic and turn restrictions in the heart of the city. But still take them...most people understand the situation and if they are that concerned they will cancel.

I take what comes up. But if I ever see a 15 min or more ride I would consider killing it as well. Unless it's on the way home or where I'm heading in the first place.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

That's all the rides around here. 10-20 minute pickups, over bridges, through tolls... Not for the 1.20 a mile or whatever BS they are paying now. Not worth it.


----------



## big Dave (Nov 21, 2014)

"Another idea is Uber should consider anything longer than 10 miles (or 15 minutes, pick a number) pick-up cannot be canceled after 2 minutes and/or the pick-up distance is included in the fare. But the app has to tell the rider what fare to expect so drivers don't get low rating from mad rider. It also solves the problem of picking up a rider 15 miles away only to do 1 mile trip, wasting time and gas (+ cost to the car in general) and the Acceptance Rate will be high naturally." I like that, would be a great idea


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lidman said:


> 42.7 % of the statistics are made up on the spot


Great.

Wonderful.

Your awesome.

I may not mean it though


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Well, you contradicted yourself because you were the one saying 15 mins. However, I actually have a screenshot from one 41 mins. away. I wrote in and complained about that and a few more.
> View attachment 2768


Lmao - I wonder what the actual gps time was since the offer screens always lie and are far less the the actual gps era once you take the ride. So maybe over an hour in your case? Lol. One week I was getting rides 28min away all day long. The 28 min from the offer screen were 37 or mora gps eta lol. Yeah I will run for it. Not


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Now this is of course hypothetical. But it wouldn't surprise if the upper management hired some of the lower minions to ping drivers at selected times and locations to sabotage any bonus/guarantees that were in the works.


Yes I suspected the same thing when I was driving on Halloween night, during a guarantee, and got a ping from 20 minutes away. Had to decline. There goes 90% acceptance. If I'd accepted it, would've been harder to fulfill the 2 fares per hour requirement.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

After my 2nd warning I sent an email informing them that I will decide who to pick up and when for safety and economic reasons and to let me know if they are going to deactivate me so I can move to their competition. Then I told them to make sure I dont get any more texts


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Yes I suspected the same thing when I was driving on Halloween night, during a guarantee, and got a ping from 20 minutes away. Had to decline. There goes 90% acceptance. If I'd accepted it, would've been harder to fulfill the 2 fares per hour requirement.


Welcome to the new planned economy.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

tj06civiclx said:


> I went on the other day and ignored about 10 pings. With no intention of accepting them. Fvck uber and their low rates. I was the only driver on too.


ROFL U Get 5*****STARS


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Haaa! If Uber doesn't have enough drivers filing in the gaps whose fault is that? Gotta luv messing with them though


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

bscott said:


> After my 2nd warning I sent an email informing them that I will decide who to pick up and when for safety and economic reasons and to let me know if they are going to deactivate me so I can move to their competition. Then I told them to make sure I dont get any more texts


_Some days I only work the airport. I have my airport permit. So I will park near the airport and wait for that magical sound . But a lot of times I get request for Point Loma,or Downtown . By the way I'm in San Diego. So I just ignore it. Think I will email Uber and see if they will make it to where drivers can only accept and receive from there. Because my acceptance ratings sure takes a beating._


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> On the other hand, I read a book once that was written by an ex-cab driver. He said the key to income was utilization. His quote was "the magic is in the meter drop." He took every single fare, no matter the distance. Never turned one away and was very successful. Am I naive in thinking his strategy will work for me too? I haven't started driving yet.


A cabbie has no concerns o


Uzcaliber said:


> The equation of the Acceptance Rate should be normalized to the pick-up distance, for example (100% - 5 x DeniedRate/PickUpDistance) for the sake of demonstrating the idea within a practical reason. Let's say on average you deny 10% of requests with average of 10 miles, then the Acceptance Rate is (100% - 5 x 10%/10miles) = 95%, instead of 90%. An average of 50% denied requests of 10 miles pick-ups is equal to 25% denied requests of 5 miles, both get 75% Acceptance Rate, so it's fair to get a warning. The point is longer pick-up distance shouldn't put too much burden to the drivers.
> 
> Another idea is Uber should consider anything longer than 10 miles (or 15 minutes, pick a number) pick-up cannot be canceled after 2 minutes and/or the pick-up distance is included in the fare. But the app has to tell the rider what fare to expect so drivers don't get low rating from mad rider. It also solves the problem of picking up a rider 15 miles away only to do 1 mile trip, wasting time and gas (+ cost to the car in general) and the Acceptance Rate will be high naturally.


Its possible these points you make will eventually make it into the app. For now, it's really wild wild west and Uber has investors to appease. Ube is making a ton of money and nothing will change until the gravy train ends.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> If you read the contract, it flat out says that you are under absolutely no obligation to take any requests and may pick and choose among them. The contract also states that we as drivers are uber's customers because they are in the lead generation business, not the transportation business.


I await my Deactivation/Unlawful Termination. I tried the extremely long hours and working hard for Uber, they don't pay for that. They will one way or the other though!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Uber doesn't care about your ratings, they care about the number of rides because they get a flat $1 per ride plus an additional 20%. If they cared about your ratings, they wouldn't send you pings from 20 minutes away at 4x surge, that is a pissed off customer just waiting to give you 1 star. The thing about uber is that they don't pay any expenses, that's all on you, they just want rides to happen so they get revenue.


I have had it to here with ratings. They can shove those five stars, and that sixth one too!

I get a request, 6 minutes away, call the guy to tell him I'll b there in less than 5, I was. No rider. I wait a few mins. and call and he said he'll b right down. I wait another 5, still no one. I call again and he said he's coming now. I told him I would need to start his trip if he didn't come then, or he was welcome to cancel and request another Uber.

Five minutes later l have a fat, ugly, drunk, shoeless (it's about 25 degrees) ho that jerks my passenger door open screaming at me. 'I' did something wrong here. 'I' deserve the boo-boo mark of a one star.

If I wasn't raking in that $2.94/hour I'm not sure I could take this.

Eff the ratings, the low pay, and all the fat, loud, ugly, shoeless, drunk *****es too!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I had one last night that required 12 minutes to get there. She was going from apt complex to the laundry mat (down the hill).. I had wait for like 8 eight minutes, when her son comes out with one laundry bag , and then she comes out with one (at this time I run the meter). Well after about several trips from the apt to my car, we set out for 2 min ride. What normally what have been like a $3.50 fare turned into an $8 one *which I could have charged even more*... She argued that fare is normally $3.50 and I explained the wait time process. I refused to back down and got the $8.

That's why Im glad I don't have to worry this bs ratings things.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

the bottom line is were making less then minimum wage now while destroying our cars in las vegas.... cannot accept a pax over 8 minutes or i lose money... i am over it... delivering pizzas pays much more and they tip much better... worked all night last night over twenty rides and no tips... drunk a holes alot of em... some nice people but none the less 25 rides now makes a hundred bucks...uber needs to put a tip option on the app and have a sitdown with lyft to raise our fares back up


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

Lidman said:


> I had one last night that required 12 minutes to get there. She was going from apt complex to the laundry mat (down the hill).. I had wait for like 8 eight minutes, when her son comes out with one laundry bag , and then she comes out with one (at this time I run the meter). Well after about several trips from the apt to my car, we set out for 2 min ride. What normally what have been like a $3.50 fare turned into an $8 one *which I could have charged even more*... She argued that fare is normally $3.50 and I explained the wait time process. I refused to back down and got the $8.
> 
> That's why Im glad I don't have to worry this bs ratings things.


i like your term run the meter.... yep start the trip when they're being jackoffs


----------



## fwtexguy (Sep 28, 2015)

Throw some dye in her laundry. Then give her 1 star and hope you never see her cheap ugly ass again


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

angryuberman said:


> the bottom line is were making less then minimum wage now while destroying our cars in las vegas.... cannot accept a pax over 8 minutes or i lose money... i am over it... delivering pizzas pays much more and they tip much better... worked all night last night over twenty rides and no tips... drunk a holes alot of em... some nice people but none the less 25 rides now makes a hundred bucks...uber needs to put a tip option on the app and have a sitdown with lyft to raise our fares back up


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Actionjax said:


> Not going to say this is a fake but there is a lot of info missing from the pic. Like the address and the driver rating. Even the format is off.
> 
> Now that being said I did hear of some local changes in some regions and I haven't played with the Android version yet so I'm going to reserve full judgment.


Every market is different, markets can even have the same build version as another but different UI. Then there of course is iPhone vs Android version. This appears to be Apple UI


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

big Dave said:


> "Another idea is Uber should consider anything longer than 10 miles (or 15 minutes, pick a number) pick-up cannot be canceled after 2 minutes and/or the pick-up distance is included in the fare. But the app has to tell the rider what fare to expect so drivers don't get low rating from mad rider. It also solves the problem of picking up a rider 15 miles away only to do 1 mile trip, wasting time and gas (+ cost to the car in general) and the Acceptance Rate will be high naturally." I like that, would be a great idea


you are assuming that uber gives a rats ass about what the drivers care about


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

tj06civiclx said:


> You're naive if you think driving for uber will make you money.


there was a time in vegas when you could make some money... that was 8 months ago


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

i live in vegas....i meet uber drivers from all over... i am always giving them rides in our city... the overall morale of uber drivers is at a all time low... no seasoned driver is happy with uber at all... i occasionally get some pax that are really fun but overall when i look at the fares its just disgusting


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> On the other hand, I read a book once that was written by an ex-cab driver. He said the key to income was utilization. His quote was "the magic is in the meter drop." He took every single fare, no matter the distance. Never turned one away and was very successful. Am I naive in thinking his strategy will work for me too? I haven't started driving yet.


It might, or it might not..... Uber, unlike taxis, charge a booking fee on each trip ( aka "safe rider's fee) which I think gobbles up most of the base fare ( flag drop in cab speak ) so the cabbie strategy might not translate as well to uber. But, even for a cabbie, a lot depends on the terrain of your city. In NYC it would be true, but in Orange County CA I doubt it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Yes, because there's a huge difference in a cab request and an uber or lyft request: distance to pickup. Most cab fares are street hails, on Lyft or Uber, they'll send you 20 minutes away to pick someone up, costing you time and money to get to them for what may end up being a $4 fare of which you get $2.40. Utilization is a factor, but controlling expenses is much bigger, especially since our fares are so much lower than a cab's.


even though the UberX rate seems to be about 1/3 of a taxi meter rate, it is actually about 1/2, because an Uber rate includes the timer, which never stops, whereas the timer or an taxi meter shuts off at speeds in excess of 12 miles per hour.

Whether or not most cab fares are street hails depends largely on the city. NYC, yes, El Paso, no. I drove taxi in San Diego , so the street hails
were mostly downtown and Pacific Beach at night and mostly on weekends, and even downtown it's 50/50 street/radio the rest of the county was radio calls ( which now Uber has the lion's share of ). But, in north county, Yellow cab still does a strong radio business, and they have lots of corporate accounts, Hospital vouchers, etc.

one nicer aspect of taxi dispatching, is that drivers were in queues in zones, so you would never be forced to run for a call , unless they put it up for bid (driver volunteers for the call, no penalty if not accept ). The exception is that zones in outer regions of the country were much larger, so odds of running are higher. However, when I drove for yellow, we never got penalized for not taking a trip. There was also no "rating" and tips were far more common.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> even though the UberX rate seems to be about 1/3 of a taxi meter rate, it is actually about 1/2, because an Uber rate includes the timer, which never stops, whereas the timer or an taxi meter shuts off at speeds in excess of 12 miles per hour.
> 
> Whether or not most cab fares are street hails depends largely on the city. NYC, yes, El Paso, no. I drove taxi in San Diego , so the street hails
> were mostly downtown and Pacific Beach at night and mostly on weekends, and even downtown it's 50/50 street/radio the rest of the county was radio calls ( which now Uber has the lion's share of ). But, in north county, Yellow cab still does a strong radio business, and they have lots of corporate accounts, Hospital vouchers, etc.
> ...


All good points, except for the comment about time on a taxi. That's regulated by the city. In Nashville for instance, you aren't allowed to run time at all unless the pax asks you to make a stop for them. In most cities, some form of time plus distance is common. The thing is though that uber time rates are pretty minimal in most markets, less than $7/hr., and you lose commission on that too, and in some cases, the mileage rate doesn't cover actual vehicle expenses after commission.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Haha. Yeah screw that Uber.... Airport is getting hammered due to weather. All ping requests keep coming from the Airport which of course can't surge, but this doesn't stop them from lying about it. I'm not driving 25 minutes for a fare that is base rate at 85 cents.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

RideshareGuru said:


> Yes, because there's a huge difference in a cab request and an uber or lyft request: distance to pickup. Most cab fares are street hails, on Lyft or Uber, they'll send you 20 minutes away to pick someone up, costing you time and money to get to them for what may end up being a $4 fare of which you get $2.40. Utilization is a factor, but controlling expenses is much bigger, especially since our fares are so much lower than a cab's.


That can driver does not have to eat the deadhead costs like a rideshare does. And rideshare costs 1/3 what a taxi costs.


----------

